# Trying to repair wind deflector



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

Our recently acquired Eos has the wind deflector but the driver's side plastic corner of the vertical part of the screen is broken. It appears that it is not a piece the VW sells. Does anyone have a damaged deflector that might be scavenged for this corner piece? If so, please PM me with pricing. I live in Utah and would of course pay shipping. 

Here's the piece:









In case it is needed, here is how to remove the locking pin in order to free the corner plastic piece.









TYIA,
Chris


----------



## DerKlienerPanzer (Apr 12, 2015)

*Deflector*

I have a extra one for 75 plus shipping from California


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks, but I came up with an acceptable repair.

Chris


----------

